# Can anyone recommend a rodent safe wood varnish?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Plastikote 

Not sure about varnish but plastikote is perfectly safe


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> What about Plastikote varnish? (if they do such a thing)


I don't understand what you mean  Plastikote is better than varnish for what you want because it completely seals the wood, whereas varnish could still allow moisture to be soaked up.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I think she means is there a clear plastikote so you can see the wood colour still.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I think she means is there a clear plastikote so you can see the wood colour still.


In that case then yes Decorative spray paints from Plasti-kote, the market leading spray paint


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think what she means is is there a can of plastikote, that you slap on with a brush rather then a spray can, in which case, i think the answer is no.

plastikote is better then a varnish also, just spray on to newspaper so you dont have to worry if you over spray, although i have never really found that to be an issue, i find more wastage with tins as the stuff drips off your brush in the most in conviniant places, or splatters as you brush to enthusiastically and you end up with lovely varnish patterns down your jeans


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've used Plastikote before and i got a clear one but it was a spray can but i done a lot of woodeb toys with the can and didn't find much waste


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i think what she means is is there a can of plastikote, that you slap on with a brush rather then a spray can, in which case, i think the answer is no.


The answer is yes.  I've just grabbed the pot and it's right beside me. I've used it before with no problems, but it doesn't come with a brush in the lid like you get in those paint pots for painting your room, jsyk.

Plasti-kote 0026 Fast Dry Enamel Brush on - Clear 59ml Bottle
See, it DOES exist.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't used both so I can't compare them, but the brush on stuff doesn't give a beautiful finish because you get brush marks. It's shiny, but doesn't feel COMPLETELY smooth.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

......................


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have used this on my hedgehogs houses with no problems and it doesnt smell strong or nasty at all.

Quick Drying Matt Varnish - Clear - 250ml from Homebase.co.uk

obviously rodents do chew a lot more than hedgehogs so i'll leave the choice up to you


----------

